# Weird Bubbles?(with a video)



## Marinebrandon (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Everyone I'm getting some weird clusters of bubbles in my tank all of the sudden. They look like clusters or webs of bubbles and I'm just curious to know if anyone know's why it's happening? This is what it looks like:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srTJF69O4AY&feature=youtu.be
Thank you!


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

That definitely looks like some sort of eggs to me. I wouldn't know what kind though, as I don't do salt water tanks, one of the other guys will help you out with identification.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Those arent eggs...looks like something got into your tank,or its like a fungus,and bubbles are clinging to it


----------



## Marinebrandon (Aug 11, 2013)

I just bought a sea star serpent today from petco and I noticed this after I put him in the tank(along with petcos water that he was in) could that be the cause fungus in petcos water?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Could it be that the SSS secreted some sort of slime from its body because it was under stress? Again, I don't do salt water, so don't quote me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like some sort of mucus discharge with micro-bubbles from the tank adhered. Nothing to worry about from the looks of it.

The mucus may have expelled from inverts (snails, anemones, etc) or corals. I see that you have snails but I'm not sure what else is in your tank (I think I saw a soft coral and perhaps a stony coral in the video).


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Your tank is haunted and its the ectoplasm from the spectre that now haunts your fish


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Marinebrandon said:


> I noticed this after I put him in the tank(along with petcos water that he was in) could that be the cause fungus in petcos water?


Most likely yes. NEVER, EVER empty the water from the specimen bag when releasing livestock to your main tank - salt water or fresh.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's just some silt and bubbles sticking to some slime. No fungus. Don't panic. The slime had to have been released by some critter.


----------

